# Will goats eat Rosemary?



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I'm trying to think of a non-toxic, sturdy, non-invasive, low-maintenance plant that I can put on a steep slope for erosion control.
I've had good luck with Rosemary in a lot of places, and I know that the local deer won't touch it. Neither will any of my chickens or turkeys, but I'm not so sure about the goats.

Has anybody ever had goats with access to Rosemary? Were they interested in it at all?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have Rosemary a planted in my yard. Whenever I let the goats out in the yard they go right to it.
It is good size and all goats are OK. 

Here is a link on it, we talked about it prior.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/can-goats-eat-rosemary-110979/


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Oh well - LOL! Thank you for the prompt reply.
It seemed like such a good idea, too, but not if they're just going to destroy it. 
I think that wild mint would control the erosion, and I know they don't seem to care for it, but I dread the thought of it turning my entire property into a mint monoculture.
It is SO invasive. 
Back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

based on Maggies rosemary breath when I put her away last night, I would say yes. haha they do eat rosemary.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to find something that the goats won't eat or that is not toxic to them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, my goats go crazy over rosemary. Good luck with your search.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

speaking of what goats will eat. I have tons of Basil and also Jerusalem Artichoke (plant, not roots). 
Is it ok for them to eat this stuff?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes on basil. I'm not sure about Jerusalem artichoke.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jerusalem Artichokes are fine too. They are a member of the Sunflower family.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine won't touch Rosemary, Basil, Mint or any of the stronger smelling herbs. But, they go crazy for poison stuff like Rhododendrons. Go figure


----------

